# go red when i laugh but im not embarrassed



## don2111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Im so fed up with thsee conditions that don't make any sense. I can't just casually laugh without heating up and its not a subtle sensation either. Im not embarrassed and after a bit of laughing ill get some temporary intense heat in the face. Anyone have this or know what might be causing this


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

You're one of the unfortunate people like me who has skin where blood shows immediately as a bright red glow. I've had the problem as long as I can remember. Whether I'm embarrassed, whether I work out, there it is. I know one of the issues is that we have capillaries that are unusually close to the surface of the skin. I've heard laser treatments for rosacea can help, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

I have the same problem. And people think i just blush alot. i cant even laugh fully because it makes my face so red. and reddness on my face makes it look fatter.  then people call me cute so i hate it.


----------



## aaronbhc (Aug 23, 2013)

I have this problem but don't yet have an explanation. I'm hoping it stops occurring at some point in the near future.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't get this. I wouldn't think anything about it if somebody went red in the face laughing. Some people snort like a pig. Some people laugh like a pig. What's important is that you're laughing. You are expressing happiness and joy. And if you really aren't embarrassed and you really are having a good time, go with it and screw what anyone thinks if your face turns red. Have you ever seen that guy who got burned real bad and dances on dances with the stars. Would you rather have a red face or would you rather have his face? But when you see that guy he has a beautiful smile all the time. And the scars on his face don't even matter when you see that. Don't let anybody or anything stop you from laughing. There's enough sadness in the world. People need your joy and laughter.


----------



## Birdy 27 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey don2111 , 
I agree with what scribe mentioned about the capillaries, I have skin with vessels close to the surface too and have suffered with blushing since the beginning of my anxiety. I either blush & sometimes sweat or both at the same time and for me this has been the biggest n most debilitating of all symptoms. 
I've had laser about 6 times on my face but unfortunately this has only made my skin look clearer and reduce the redness, I still get the super hot feeling and sweat. 
I've heard of people taking beta blockers for blush/sweating, I haven't tried them yet but it could be a good idea to chat to your doc about. 
hope this helps


----------

